# Do you often act without thinking?



## The Mighty Quyn (Oct 6, 2010)

Quite often...and quite often I think through a bit too much...there is a very thin line, and no happy medium...major problem I have dealt with all my life.


----------



## Colt45ws (Apr 1, 2013)

Too often. Then later I think about how stupid it was for hours.


----------

